

Introducing MakeSchool - kunle
https://www.makeschool.com/news/introducing-makeschool

======
mgirdley
It'll be interesting to see how many of the "Gap Year" people never make it to
college.

About 1/3rd of our code school's graduates are fresh out of high school and
using it as a complete replacement for college.

